# employer Offer expiry?



## manjureddy42 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,

I have an employer offer and nomination approved.

I have applied for 457 visa on Feb 24th. I am still waiting for my visa finalization. 

Is any chance of employer offer expiry if the visa not approved for long time?

Please someone share your experience on this.


----------



## Lou2k13 (Sep 19, 2017)

Did u get ur visa?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

manjureddy42 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an employer offer and nomination approved.
> 
> ...


I would keep the employer updated on your visa application status on a weekly basis.


----------

